
Guido:The 996 Work Schedule Is Inhumane - counter2015
https://twitter.com/gvanrossum/status/1111628076801236993
======
PhantomGremlin
In case someone is wondering what 996 means: Expected hours of work are 9 AM
to 9 PM, six days a week.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/996_working_hour_system](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/996_working_hour_system)

I think that's far past the point of being productive.

People's brains just can't function at a high level for so many hours. Maybe a
lot of the time is spent socializing, like Japanese salarymen do (e.g. having
drinks or eating dinner together).?

------
rmist
Link to actual article: [https://www.scmp.com/tech/start-
ups/article/3003691/develope...](https://www.scmp.com/tech/start-
ups/article/3003691/developers-lives-matter-chinese-software-engineers-use-
github)

------
rpvnwnkl
A great wsy to use his celebrity. Very interesting to read through the tweets
and see what people on that schedule have to say about it.

~~~
lozenge
I don't think Guido's Twitter has much influence in China.

